# Pro Tec



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like you have a dominant eye problem; take this test... put both hands in front of you make a small gap to look through then bring them towards your eyes the outcome is on your dominant eye. im guessing you left eye dom. if so just close you left eye when u shoot .. youll be just fine of course youll have to reset the pins.... need more help , pm me im a level 2 coach mike 66


----------



## Bushveld (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Mike 66. I will try that asap and will let you know how it goes.


----------

